# RIFF WRATH 2008 Jam#2



## RIFF WRATH

Well folks.....planning a second jam for Sat. Sept. 6........I'm hoping it will be as successful as the last one, and hopefully an even larger turnout......for you drummers, I picked up a new drum throne, and it needs to be broken in....lol...and if I can scam some more materials I might just have a drum riser installed
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Hey, I'm not booked (yet...) for that week-end. I might actually be able to make it out.


----------



## Milkman

Me too, but I fully intended to be there for the last one as well and got booked a couple of weeks before it took place. I hope to be able to be there this time.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hamm & Milkman........it would be awesome if you can make it....it's a long way off, I know........you have to ask yourself what's more important.......a paying gig.......or an extra fuel cost and a genuine, now vintage, highly collectable, free RIFF WRATH guitar pic.....and of course an opportunity to meet some of the fine GC community.........


----------



## Milkman

True, LOL.

Unfortunately I'm pulling the trigger on a couple more powered subs this week and have to take every reasonable gig I can to pay for them. This will bring my subs to 6000 watts and provide considerably more thump but they ain't cheap!


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Milkman said:


> True, LOL.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm pulling the trigger on a couple more powered subs this week and have to take every reasonable gig I can to pay for them. This will bring my subs to 6000 watts and provide considerably more thump but they ain't cheap!


 
Ahhh... I seem to remember mentioning that you were light on subs a while back. Is it the same rig?


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> Ahhh... I seem to remember mentioning that you were light on subs a while back. Is it the same rig?


Same rig but it has been "evolving". I have changed or increased almost everything in the rack, the board, power amps, pretty much everything EXCEPT the subs.

I've never had an issue trying to get bottom end out, but I'm doing some outdoor shows and I really like to have enough oomph for kick, floor tom, bass, and low frequencies on keyboards.

In doors (even in large halls)two LS800Ps are enough to knock ceiling tiles down. I've toured with rigs using six big subs that delivered much less than these do. Out doors a couple more would be better. It would also balance the system physically in terms of stacking.

I run my subs in an aux and never have to run them at more than half on the sub master. I can only imagine what four of these willl do.
Four of these = I can make people crap themselves (should that ever become one of my goals)
http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?id=213&cat=2&type=29


----------



## dhutchings

I'd love to head out for this - I'll keep watching here for updates.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Count me in. I have a bunch of new and slightly used drum sticks I plan to give you, as a token gesture for letting me play last time...:smile:

And I'm getting better on bass guitar too so I'd like to try my hand at that. I may bring my SX bass with me. And remind me to take one of your pic's this time, it's sure to become a Vintage Collector's Item in years to come...


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Milkman said:


> Four of these = I can make people crap themselves (should that ever become one of my goals)


Best line I've read in a while....just remember to tell them "Yes, these babies go up to 11"....


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sounds great, dhutchins and vintage........I just bought an extra set of stix, just in case........bass & drums...now that's a handy combination.......as mentioned in the aftermath of Jam #1....perhaps as we get closer a music list will evolve that may give some of us total noobs to perhaps practise a tune or two and be able to participate.........


----------



## jane

Looks cool... maybe I'll even be free this time around.

And definitely a music list would help me... hah.


----------



## Milkman

Vintage_Groove said:


> Best line I've read in a while....just remember to tell them "Yes, these babies go up to 11"....



Gives new meaning to "brown sound" I suppose.


(nobody ever accused me of being subtle)


----------



## Vintage_Groove

RIFF WRATH said:


> sounds great, dhutchins and vintage........I just bought an extra set of stix, just in case........bass & drums...now that's a handy combination.......as mentioned in the aftermath of Jam #1....perhaps as we get closer a music list will evolve that may give some of us total noobs to perhaps practise a tune or two and be able to participate.........


Well right now I can play Queen's Another One Bites the Dust, most of Sabbath's Paranoid and Iron Man on bass. But a list would help, although the improvising we all did was cool too.


----------



## suttree

you can most likely count me in this time. although i'll probably need idiot-proof directions, lol...


----------



## Guest

I'm definitely there again!


suttree said:


> you can most likely count me in this time. although i'll probably need idiot-proof directions, lol...


No worries, Riff's place is easy to find with the directions he supplies.



Milkman said:


> I can make people crap themselves (should that ever become one of my goals)





Vintage_Groove said:


> Best line I've read in a while....just remember to tell them "Yes, these babies go up to 11"....





Milkman said:


> Gives new meaning to "brown sound" I suppose.


Sounds like a 'Disaster Area' concert to me (hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy).


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sept 6 is getting closer folks......for those who were able to come to the last one.........what do i need to do to make this one even better.........there was mention of a rough play list.......I think I'm ready, except I'll have to do some dusting and vacuuming last minute.....lol


----------



## greco

I am planning on attending.

Hopefully, I will driving up with Hamstrung. Not 100% sure yet.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest

Ok..I'll start a list.
hey Vintage, you wont be alone playing paranoid & iron man.
more *sabbath*; war pigs, fairies wear boots, st. vitus dance..
*aerosmith*; mama kin', train kept rollin'
*hendrix*; hey joe, voodoo child(reprise), manic depresion, angel, purple haze..
*zep*; hot dog, over the hills..,d'yer maker, good times, bad times..
*zz top*; tush, I wanna thank you..
*srv*; couldn't stand the weather, Mary had a little lamb.
A mish/mash of 70's classics. just a samplin'. 

I can follow pretty good too. Singing? Hmm.
I enjoy singing (not too good and when I don't know the words,
I'll make them up or mumble). I hope to be bringing my wife and
another GC'er along (don't want to state his name, until we confirm).
sdsre


----------



## buckaroobanzai

laristotle said:


> Ok..I'll start a list.
> hey Vintage, you wont be alone playing paranoid & iron man.
> more *sabbath*; war pigs, fairies wear boots, st. vitus dance..
> *aerosmith*; mama kin', train kept rollin'
> *hendrix*; hey joe, voodoo child(reprise), manic depresion, angel, purple haze..
> *zep*; hot dog, over the hills..,d'yer maker, good times, bad times..
> *zz top*; tush, I wanna thank you..
> *srv*; couldn't stand the weather, Mary had a little lamb.
> A mish/mash of 70's classics. just a samplin'.
> 
> I can follow pretty good too. Singing? Hmm.
> I enjoy singing (not too good and when I don't know the words,
> I'll make them up or mumble). I hope to be bringing my wife and
> another GC'er along (don't want to state his name, until we confirm).
> sdsre


As I recall, we also attempted, with various levels of success, most of these - 

Ocean Pearl
Keep Your Hands to Yourself
Mama Let Him Play
Rockin’ in the Free World
New Orleans is Sinking
Taking Care of Business
All Along the Watchtower
So Walk On (Goddo)
Honky Tonk Woman
You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet
Hard Day's Night
Dear Mr. Fantasy
Back in the USSR
Folsom Prison Blues 
Ramblin' Man
La Grange
Cocaine
Call Me the Breeze
Blister in the Sun
Jesus Just Left Chicago
Gloria
Johnny B. Goode
Jumpin’ Jack Flash
Rocky Mountain Way

vocalwise, I tend to stay in Tragically Hip territory, if anybody else knows their stuff..

Laristotle, I'll get the bass together for the SRV stuff - do you also know Crossfire?

If Milkman is able to attend, I got dibs on the bass slot for Mama Let Him Play and Hey Tonight....

- and I can probably rustle up a few more cookies....


----------



## Hamstrung

RIFF WRATH said:


> sept 6 is getting closer folks......for those who were able to come to the last one.........what do i need to do to make this one even better.........there was mention of a rough play list.......I think I'm ready, except I'll have to do some dusting and vacuuming last minute.....lol


Are there amps on site or do we need to bring gear other than our guitars?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

laristotle said:


> Ok..I'll start a list.
> hey Vintage, you wont be alone playing paranoid & iron man.
> more *sabbath*; war pigs, fairies wear boots, st. vitus dance..
> *aerosmith*; mama kin', train kept rollin'
> *hendrix*; hey joe, voodoo child(reprise), manic depresion, angel, purple haze..
> *zep*; hot dog, over the hills..,d'yer maker, good times, bad times..
> *zz top*; tush, I wanna thank you..
> *srv*; couldn't stand the weather, Mary had a little lamb.
> A mish/mash of 70's classics. just a samplin'.
> 
> sdsre


Well I better hop to it then. Been so busy the last few months I've only been able to look at the drumset. But these songs will give me the push to get back on them. I have played the bass a bit more though, but not as much as I'd like. At least I can feel my fingers now....lofu


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi Hamstrung
have 2 5W "champ style" tube amps, 1 is 1X8 combo and 1 is a head into a 2X12 cab....1 20W National tube amp 2X8 combo.......1 Line 6 Spyder II 2X12 150W modeler with Line 6 pedal.......1 Roland JC120 sterio 2X12 150w with a few pedals....25W? 1X15 Traynor bass tube amp.....150 W Yorkville 1X15 ss bass amp with Tec4 multi FX pedal for guitar........1 25w SS Traynor 1X10 bass amp..........working on a buzzy old adjustable mic stand for in front of a cab, but only 1 decent vocal mic and no instrument mics.......amps are available for use...the 2X12 cab mentioned above has 2 1X12 speakers that can be hooked into and I'm working on another 1X12 that will be loaded with a "so-so' old Jenson (for now) if really needed.


----------



## Guest

buckaroobanzai said:


> Laristotle, I'll get the bass together for the SRV stuff - do you also know Crossfire?


Will sit down with the record/tabs tomorrow.

Man, that's some memory you got there.
I only remembered a handful of that list
after that night.


----------



## Milkman

RIFF WRATH said:


> sept 6 is getting closer folks......for those who were able to come to the last one.........what do i need to do to make this one even better.........there was mention of a rough play list.......I think I'm ready, except I'll have to do some dusting and vacuuming last minute.....lol


Sept 6?

Aw for FU$k's sake.

I'm doing sound for an outdoor concert in downtown Brantford that night.


Insert a string of your favourite expletives here.


Sorry Riff. Have a great one!


----------



## Fajah

RIFF WRATH said:


> .........there was mention of a rough play list.......


I won't be attending the jam, but I may be able to contribute something. I jam allot and over the last couple of years have put together the "Fajah Fake Book" which has a bit of everything. All the tunes have the basic chords and lyrics and in some cases, chord diagrams. There's a table of contents and all the pages are numbered so the tunes are easy to find. If you're interested in using it, send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it off to you.

Here's the table of contents:

25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago 
Ain’t Gonna Give Up On Love - SRV 
Ain’t No Sunshine When She's Gone - Sting 
All Along The Watchtower - Hendrix 
Bad To The Bone - Thorogood
Behind Blue Eyes - The Who 
Black Magic Woman - Santana 
Blue Mood - Winter 
Chain Lightening - Steely Dan 
Cocaine - Clapton 
Come Together - Beatles 
Dead Flowers - Stones 
Do It Again - Steely Dan
Don’t Take Me Alive - Steely Dan 
Down By The River - Neil Young
Feelin’ Alright - Cocker 
Hey Joe - Hendrix 
Honky Tonk Woman - Stones 
I Don’t Need No Doctor - Mayer/Scofield 
I’m A Man - Chicago 
Josie - Steely Dan
Jumpin’ Jack Flash - Stones	
Knockin’ On Heaven’s Door - Dylan
Life Is Hard - Winter 
LA Woman - Doors 
Love In Vain - Johnson/Stones
Messin’ With The Kid - Wells/Guy
Moondance - Van Morrison
Old Love - Clapton
Pride and Joy - SRV
Riders On The Storm - The Doors 
Right Next Door - Cray 
Rocky Mountain Way - Walsh 
Roadhouse Blues - Doors 
Satisfaction - Stones
Season Of The Witch - Donovan
Smooth - Santana
Smooth Operator - Sade 
South California Purples - Chicago	
Spooky - Classics IV 
Stormy Monday - Allman Bros. 
Summertime - Various	
Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream
Sympathy For The Devil - Stones
Tenth Avenue Freeze Out - Springsteen
The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
The Weight - The Band	
Third Degree - Winter
This Masquerade - Benson
Three O’Clock Blues - BB King	
Tush - ZZ Top	
Up On Cripple Creek - The Band
Use Me Up - Bill Withers	
Whipping Post - Allman Bros.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

that my friend is a fantastic offer (and list)...pm on its way...with many thanks......Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

Sept 6th is open for me right now so I'll try to keep it clear. In which case, you'll definitely see me again!:rockon:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey Pat........I was hoping you'd be available........are you interested in being the "house drummer"???........and any others can perhaps organize with you???
cheers
Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey Pat........I was hoping you'd be available........are you interested in being the "house drummer"???........and any others can perhaps organize with you???
> cheers
> Gerry


Sure, don't mind at all. Does that mean I have to get there early?:smile:

Realistically, I'd probably be able to make there by around the same time I did last jam - 7:00ish. I know you guys started early last time but I probably can't get away until the early evening.

But yeah, if there's any specific songs people want to play, post 'em up here and I'll try to go over them before hand.

Alternatively, what I find works well for jams is that everyone just brings along a list of songs they know and we try to match them up as we go along.

But as far as what's been posted, I can probably cover most of those.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thanks Pat, if it starts earlier, which is OK, we'll have to fend for ourselves, and maybe work on drummer jokes in the down time(s)...lol........I have a drum machine with some basic beats if really necessary....cheers
for now.


----------



## 1PUTTS

With the RIFF WRATH Jam #2 coming up this Saturday, just a reminder to get your songlists together and bring them so we can try to match things up.

If you have any specific songs that you definitely want to play, post 'em up here so the rest of us can have a few listens beforehand.

I know Laristotle likes the classic rock (as do I) so I've been brushing up on my Sabbath, Zep, Hendrix and the like. Although St. Vitus Dance has a few parts with odd time signatures - we may want to skip that one just to keep things simple. If you're looking to do a lesser known Sabbath tune, how about Supernaut or Into the Void?

Buckaroobanzai, I'm good with most of the Hip tunes that you want to try as well as any Stones, ZZ Top, SRV, Doors etc.

Should be fun - looking forward to it!:rockon:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Assuming that I don't get a call to do a gig, here is a current set list that I have put together for a band that I am currently trying to put together:

*Guitar Tunes*

Holiday - Green Day
Brain Stew - Green Day
Bounce - Danko Jones
So Hot - Kid Rock
Surrender - Cheap Trick
Love Removal Machine - The Cult
Wildflower - The Cult
Creep - Radio Head
Let's Shake - Teenage Head
I will Survive - Cake
Say It ain't So - Weezer
Have you ever seen the rain - (Somewhere between the CCR and Ramones 
Version)
Dead Flowers - The Stones
Dirty Little Girl - Elton John - (Cover version - not true to the original)

I can also fake my way through a bunch of AC/DC, Black Sabbath and other classic rock stuff.

As for Bass, if it is simple or twelve bar blues type of stuff, I can fake it. My timing/grove is far from perfect when it comes to playing bass though.

If I'm able to make it, I will bring my guitar and bass rig as well as any Hamilton area guys that need a ride.

I'll try to square up my week-end schedule before thursday (I do a lot of last minute calls).


----------



## RIFF WRATH

here's hoping you can make it Hamm.


----------



## 1PUTTS

Some nice tunes you have lined up there, Hamm. I like how you included the influence from "The Hammer". I've always wanted to do The Headstones version of "Tweeter & The Monkeyman" and, for some reason, I always thought they were from Hamilton. But alas, I just read they were out of Kingston. Ah well. Nice day for a party, isn't it?:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

1PUTTS said:


> Some nice tunes you have lined up there, Hamm. I like how you included the influence from "The Hammer". I've always wanted to do The Headstones version of "Tweeter & The Monkeyman" and, for some reason, I always thought they were from Hamilton. But alas, I just read they were out of Kingston. Ah well. Nice day for a party, isn't it?:food-smiley-004:


I'm actually from the east coast, I've lived in the Hammer for quite some time though (about 20 years or so). The first song I ever played in a band was infected by Teenage Head - I just like big open chords with lots of grit on them (wang guitar, if you will).

The guy from the Headstones is now on a Canadian Show on CTV or CBC - he is a sniper for some special forces cop unit - flashpoint of something like that I think it's called.

I gotta make the call to see what my chances are of making the week-end....


Andy


----------



## buckaroobanzai

1PUTTS said:


> Some nice tunes you have lined up there, Hamm. I like how you included the influence from "The Hammer". I've always wanted to do The Headstones version of "Tweeter & The Monkeyman" and, for some reason, I always thought they were from Hamilton. But alas, I just read they were out of Kingston. Ah well. Nice day for a party, isn't it?:food-smiley-004:


Our band does that song,it rocks. I'll handle bass & vocals if you'll play guitar on it...( Key of E...)


----------



## Hamm Guitars

buckaroobanzai said:


> Our band does that song,it rocks. I'll handle bass & vocals if you'll play guitar on it...( Key of E...)


I play the main riff as G-C-F-C and the chorus as C-F-Bb - so I think I play it in F.


----------



## Guest

Lookin' forward to being there. Say Hamm, why not bring
a coupla' your guitars that you're trying to sell?


----------



## 1PUTTS

buckaroobanzai said:


> Our band does that song,it rocks. I'll handle bass & vocals if you'll play guitar on it...( Key of E...)


I might muster up the courage to try it on guitar if someone can cover the drum part. Keeping in mind that I've only started learning guitar a year or so ago. But if there's one song I may be able to stumble my way though, this may be it.:rockon2:

I've been playing it in E as well (E, D, A, E).


----------



## buckaroobanzai

1PUTTS said:


> I might muster up the courage to try it on guitar if someone can cover the drum part. Keeping in mind that I've only started learning guitar a year or so ago. But if there's one song I may be able to stumble my way though, this may be it.:rockon2:
> 
> I've been playing it in E as well (E, D, A, E).


Don't be nervous - after a couple of beers we'll stumble thru practically anything. Actually, I'm surprised that CN Rail Repair didn't stop by at the last jam, considering the number of trainwrecks we had.....


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I don't think it will be a problem to play it in E.

I'll see what I have left for guitars, I have a few that are on hold but I think my outbound e-mail from my ISP isn't reaching everyone. There should be a few HLS II's left and I will try to get one set up before Saturday.


----------



## auger

hey guys....
I am just checking in for the first time this summer....
glad to see riff at it again.....

this should be another blast event....
I am not sure at this moment if we can make it or not yet...but will try to if at all possible....
I had a great time jamming with buckaroo ,laristotle,1putts and vintage and others last time....

hey riff...the sax is in the repair shop...Bflat alto in peterborough right now....
we are hoping it will be done soon.....thanks again riff

I will check back in later this week....

Auger


----------



## Hamm Guitars

This is starting to look sketchy for me. I'm in a holding pattern, and there are two gigs that need to be covered.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

good to hear from you auger........love to see you, but that's one heck of a drive........I guess if you show, the missus won't be playing sax???? dang


hey Buck...was wondering about you.........looking forward to seeing you.


if any one needs directions......I am off line at abour 3:30pm Fri. and no internet at home.



Sure hope the weather holds
cheers
gerry


----------



## dhutchings

Unfortunately some stuff has come up at the last minute and it looks like I won't be able to make this one. Hopefully next time!


----------



## 1PUTTS

Thanks again to RIFF WRATH for hosting another excellent jam session. I had a blast. And thanks to all the talented and versatile players - I think we actually managed to produce some stuff resembling songs.

Great to meet the new fellas - Greco with his beautiful Greco guitar... Hamstrung who plays guitar, bass AND drums (thanks for filling in for my guitar debut). And to re-acquaint with Laristotle and Buckaroobanzai, both of whom held things together for us and took on most of the vocals. And Gerry's friend (Dan, I think?) who also joined in with his acoustic and some great singing as well. And everyone else who joined in on gang vocals and auxiliary percussion. Nice playing from everyone - it was a lot of fun.

And rumour has it that RIFF himself even got up and joined in on a few tunes! Nice going, man. Thanks again for all your hospitality in hosting the event. Look forward to #3, whenever that may be...
:rockon:


----------



## Hamstrung

I'd also like to thank Riff Wrath and his wife for hosting a great party and supplying some grub for us. It was a great time and a lot of fun to meet a few of the guys from here and jam out whatever came to mind. I really had to dig deep for a few of those songs that I hadn't heard in a long time much less ever played! Great fun!

... Dan


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks to all that showed up and played. The chap who played some accoustic was Don Wade from Guelph. Don was also the winner of the Guitars Canada guitar strap raffle. The other chap who did some vocals was my neighbor and friend Harry Smith.The missus took some pics so hopefully before too long I will figure out how to get some pics posted. 1-putt wasn't the only one to debut.......I managed to meddle through my 1 song retinue.....next attempt will be either earlier or sans beer.........awesome time.....and thanks again Greco for your patience and guidance.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Guest

I had a great time as well. Fajah's fake book sure came in
handy there. Not to say that playing 12-bar blues for 3 hours
wouldn't have been fun. And Greco. Your greco sure looks and
sounded beautiful. Suits the bluesy jazz you play. Nice to meet
Riff's friends again. Good audience..even Dreamer seemed to like us.
Can't wait for the next Riff-fest.


----------



## greco

I lost access to my internet at home on Friday and I have not been able to sort out the problem as yet, so I am posting this from work. 

Many, many thanks to RIFF WRATH and his wife for hosting the jam and for such wonderful hospitality. I had a great time and am looking forward to the possibility of Jam #3.

RIFF WRATH'S setting in the peace and quiet (well ....until we started) of the country, with the barn and the horses and the fire burning outside is so fantastic. The jam space that RIFF WRATH has put so much effort into creating and equiping is virtually a studio. RIIFF, you should be very proud of what you have accomplished.

It was great to meet, converse with, listen to and learn from from all the musicians that came out to the jam. Very impressive playing !! Thank you for your patience with my somewhat limited skills. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung

I seem to remember a lot of photo flashes going on. Did anyone of you guys from the forum take some pics that they could post here?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi Hamstrung........the missus took some........I am such a gadget nerd......can't even operate the TV remote (don't watch much anyway) ......will bring the camera to work, hopefully the first of the week and see if I can get help to down load to my work computer..........then I'll have to either e-mail to someone who can post for me or try and figure them out myself....ugh........I haven't even had time to check them out myself as it's been too nice to go in the house until late.......I think she managed to get all the players but if I recollect she had a few issues with the setting(s) and the I-Putt pics came out dark???
cheers
Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

I snapped a couple:









Left to Right: Harry, Greco, Laristotle









Hamstrung on the kit, Greco with his Greco


----------



## greco

1PUTTS...thanks for posting the pics. Much appreciated. 

Hamstrung...you are looking somewhat "pensive" or "confused" (or both) in the pic. Likely because I was way out of the groove you were playing...LOL

That was such a fantastic jam in every aspect. Thanks agian Riff

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1PUTTS

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi Hamstrung........the missus took some........I am such a gadget nerd......can't even operate the TV remote (don't watch much anyway) ......will bring the camera to work, hopefully the first of the week and see if I can get help to down load to my work computer..........then I'll have to either e-mail to someone who can post for me or try and figure them out myself....ugh........I haven't even had time to check them out myself as it's been too nice to go in the house until late.......I think she managed to get all the players but if I recollect she had a few issues with the setting(s) and the I-Putt pics came out dark???
> cheers
> Gerry


Gerry, you can email 'em to me if you wish and I'll post them up for you. If the dark ones aren't too dark, send them also and I may be able to do something with them.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Dang...dang...dang......no camera compatable cord.........must have sent it back to my bud when I was checking out his cam corder last spring......quadrouple dang.......the photo store where we bought the camera doesn't have one....neither does the source at home hardware......."try Henry's in Waterloo".......sometimes this "one horse (actually many) town" is a real pain..........will stop at my bud's after work for a brewskie and check his cam corder case and see if the camera cord is there........meanwhile no pics til next week..........maybe I'll have to find some X rated pics to post to make up for the delay....lol
cheers and have a great weekend.
Gerry


----------



## RIFF WRATH

well no cord.....bought a universal this am........don't work.........dang......finally got the use of a "card reader" and uploaded what I had onto my computor and as we speak they are enroute to Pat aka 1 Putt........he will try to lighten up a couple of dark ones.....but regardless heres hoping he can get them posted , I know he'll do his very best.......also a couple of the neck swap resonator for the luthier thread and a very special one of me with my fave git.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

Got the pics. Just got back from a week up in Tobermory so once I'm done wading through all my email, I'll see what I can do with the pics.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey 1-PUTTS, wow did you ever pick probably the nicest week for a holiday this whole season ....(well the week before was lovely too).......shame to come backto the real world...lol


----------



## 1PUTTS

Tell me about it! We totally lucked out. It started raining the minute we got off the peninsula - back to reality. I'll be in touch regarding the pics as I'm not sure which ones you want me to include.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

geeze, Pat.......better not post those pics of the naked doo-wah girls.....this is a family oriented forum....and besides "what goes on on the road stays on the road"........right?????


----------

